# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Jotun Slayer Achievement in 1-2 Hours

## plopism

Jotun Slayer Achievement in 1-2 Hours
.
.
*Requirements:*
The Last of the Giant-Kings, personal story quest
Level 6+
.
*How to reach the requirement:*
Create a Norn Warrior (Warriors are easier for leveling) or a profession of your choice, and select Defeat our Ancient Foes storyline.
The storyline as follows:
The Great Hunt

A Weapon of Legend.

Disciples of the Dragon

*Echoes of Ages Past* – You will be given a choice between Securing Wolf’s blessing or enhance Biegarth’s Weapon. Choose Biegarth’s Weapon!

*Out of the Skies* – This should be the quest after you choose to help with enhancing Biegarth’s Weapon. If your quest is Twilight of the Wolf, then you choose wrong.

*The Last of the Giant-Kings* – This is the quest where you want to be at. Do not complete this quest.

At this point your character should be Level 6. If not grind out some hearts to level 5 at least. Although I recommended doing this achievement at level 6.
In the Last of the Giant-Kings quest, you will receive Biegarth’s Weapon as your primary weapon. Your skills are (not exactly, but an idea):

1 – Similar to Elementalist dagger water auto-attack except the Vapor Blade does not return; roots you in place while auto animation.
2- Similar to Warrior axe F1 Burst skill Eviscerate. Substational amount of after cast.
3-Simular to Guardian’s Greatsword 3 skill. Great AOE damage.
4-Simular to Elementalist scepter 3 ability, Phoenix. Projectile that moves in a line. Knocks down foes on first hit and returns to you. Damages twice.
5-Summon a griffon companion. Although have not tested, I recommend not summoning this companion as it would might mess up with balling up Jotuns.
.
*The Method:*
The Jotuns appear in waves.
4 Jotuns – Try to ball them up as best as possible and use the 4 ability. Finish the remainder with your 1 and 2.
5 Jotuns – Wait until the Jotuns surround you and use your 3 ability.
4 Jotuns – Spawned behind the corridor of where you entered, wait until they line up and use your 4 ability and finish off the rest with 1 & 2 ability.
5 Jotuns – Wait until the Jotuns surround you and use your 3 ability.
1 Jotun King – DO NOT KILL
Run away from the Jotun King, towards the instance border. By running out into the “restricted zone” it will automatically kick you out of the instance.
Once outside of instance, move away from the warp marker and enter the instance again. Repeat until you have the slayer achievement.
.
*Video Demonstration:*
.
Guild Wars 2 - Jotun Slayer Achievement in 1-2 Hours - YouTube
.
*Conclusion*
Method takes about 50-70 seconds to kill 18 Jotuns. Time varies on your kill speed and load times.
Time yourself a few runs to see how long it is going to take you. It should only take you 1 to 2 hours.
I understand this guide may be kind of long for some people, but I wanted to make it as detailed as possible for someone who cannot view the video because they are at work or whatever.
.
*TLDR:*
Make Norn- choose Defeat our Ancient Foes as story
Farm Jotuns on The last of the Giant Kings Quest
Save 3rd skill on 5 Jotuns only. Don’t kill the boss.
Leave instance.
Repeat Farm until achievement has been obtained.

i have this post on reddit as well , if you would like to join on the discussion.
Jotun Slayer Achievement in 1-2 Hours : Guildwars2

----------

